# Which MBTI type would make a good judge? (profession)



## helio (Mar 23, 2021)

im not sure what tag I should write? Im new am I asking a question correctly?


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

ISTJs because law is all about the letter of the word and precedence.


----------



## chamomile tea (Apr 18, 2021)

Stereotypically, I can see ESTJs or ISTJs being the most fit to be a judge~


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

agree with the above, it would have to be a type that's able to put all the devil's advocates through the shredder


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

I think that the judge puts ethics into the law, as they sentence with the human element considered. I believe the judge has to have great compassion. In my opinion, NFJs & NTPs are usually further up the scale in Kohlberg’s stages of moral development, but this judge would be developed with age, so it could be a well-balanced STJ too... I think our judge would have to nail these dilemmas, at end of this video.


----------



## Liz2000 (Mar 12, 2021)

Estj


----------



## Force Majeure (Apr 15, 2015)

Any type would judge differently.
INFJ would make a good lawyer, INTP the most neutral judge.
INTJ would make remarkable good judges, but wouldn't like the job.
SP's mostly make up a lot of judges since they like that type of power.
SJ's seems the obvious choice but sadly they have a heavy cultural bias, leading to bigotry and prejudice.

If I had to choice a judge I would choose an INTP (especially when I'm innocent) or an INFJ judge.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

*



Which MBTI type would make a good judge? (profession)

Click to expand...

*Depends how we define a good Judge.

If we go by this site's interpretation of a good Judge then we get the following:
The Qualities of a Good Judge – A Pursuit of Justice

A candidate should exhibit the following aspects of proper judicial temperament:

Patience
Open-mindedness
Courtesy
Tact
Courage
Punctuality
Firmness
Understanding
Compassion
Humility
Common sense.
Those qualities should be demonstrated consistently.

Reading this makes me think of ExFJ.
So, if we go by what this site says then I would say the MBTI Type that would make the best Judge is an ExFJ.
To me, this makes sense. Since being a good Judge is not all about ensuring you follow the procedures of Law, but also to be good at understanding and working with other humans, and being able to make decisions that are fair for everyone involved.

Here are other sources you can look into if you are interested.
https://www.ejtn.eu/Documents/Team HU semi final D.pdf
Four essential attributes of a judge


----------



## 8080 (Oct 6, 2020)

Below are what I consider to be the most important qualities of a judge, from your linked "_What Makes a Good Judge and How to Develop Judicial Virtues_". Sometimes one gets the impression that a judge simply lacks intelligence; high intelligence is thus desirable, and makes it easier to deal with equally intelligent lawyers, expert witnesses or prosecutors. In addition to comprehensive general knowledge, familiarity with as many social classes and subcultures as possible would be useful. Unsurprisingly, I find the J types particularly suitable, especially the TJ types, who have less abhorrence for bureaucracy. A judge should also have a boring private life so as not to become the subject of public discussion. Here, too, the J types are frontrunners. 


*Legal and social knowledge *

"Comprehensive in-depth legal knowledge is essential for being a good judge. We put it at the first place because professional knowledge was considered by senior judges as the most fundamental judicial virtue. At the same time, we can agree that a judge must not be in an ivory tower but must be aware of everyday problems and issues in society. Understanding of social phenomena and concepts such as discrimination or fraud is indispensable."

*Oral and written communication skills*

"Exquisite communication skills are important both with clients and colleagues. Towards clients judicial communication must be simple and logic. Judges must express themselves clearly, concisely, and in a grammatically correct way, whether orally or in writing. Good communication skills also include the ability to listen. Appropriate communication with colleagues fosters the flow of information within the judiciary, and contributes to judicial dialogue, i.e. sharing best practices among judges. Based on our research of the expectations towards European judges, we have recognised that communication skills also extend to speaking languages. Precision The skill of precision means that a good judge is exact, accurate and careful, applies legal terminology precisely and reasonably with punctual, straightforward and not superficial reasoning. A good judge establishes accurately the facts of the case, and makes sufficient preparation for deliberations, trials and hearings. Judicial candidates and trainees agreed that precision is a principal skill a judge must possess." 

*Analytical and problem solving skills *

"Ideal judges are good at systems thinking, as they need to see legal issues, the whole legal system and the judiciary in their complexity. They are capable of integrating information of different types and from various sources, evaluating arguments and identifying relevant aspects of a case. Problem solving skills are necessary to be able to resolve conflicts or unexpected situations during the judicial proceeding. Judges need to use logic and arguments to identify the strengths and weaknesses of alternative solutions, conclusions, and approaches to problems."

*Decisiveness*

"Decisiveness implies the ability of making decisions quickly and efficiently. Decision making involves choosing between alternative solutions to a problem. This can be a difficult exercise in cases when the judge becomes personally invested in how a decision would influence others. Nevertheless, a bad decision is better than no decision at all."

*Time management skills*

"Time management skills are important for a judge both in work and lifestyle. During the court proceeding (closely related to the reasonable time requirement) adequate planning, effective case management, and the ability of meeting deadlines (and force parties to meet them) are required. A good judge detects and prevents dilatory conducts of the parties. Time management skills also include the ability of setting priorities among different tasks. Good judges are able to ‘keep their head above water’ and to cope with multiple difficulties. Work-life balance and harmonious private life help to perform well in judicial work."

*Trustworthiness*

"The value of trustworthiness means that judges must live up to the highest standards of conduct, both in court and out-of-court situations. Judges are entrusted with considerable power, which may have a significant effect on the lives of those who appear in court. Maintaining high standards is essential in order that community have confidence in its judiciary."



https://www.ejtn.eu/Documents/Team%20HU%20semi%20final%20D.pdf


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

I would think having Analysis-primary and Logic-secondary Intelligence Temperament would make a good judge of situations and people. However, such people, due to Memory-oriented being their weakest Intelligence Temperament, might not be exactly interested in memorizing all the rules in the law book. This would then make Analysis-primary and Memory-secondary Intelligence Temperament be a good candidate for the judge.

Information on the Intelligence Temperament: 








Intelligence Temperaments: Five Fundamental...


While the Nine Types of Intelligence just about covers every aspects of what people do, there apparently are three fundamental temperaments, with a primary, secondary, and tertiary function, that govern people's preference for analyzing the data they gather. While Environment Temperament deals...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

i've been in front of quite a handful of judges by now. one was provincial and the rest were supreme. read about 50% of two years' worth of judicial decisions from courts and tribunals across canada, because i'm a bit weird that way. they're certainly interesting.

every judge that i've seen has been noticeably pokerfaced and dispassionate. they've also all been remarkably courteous - disconcertingly so, in combination with the poker face. there was one guy who deviated and talked more like there was a leather biker jacket under the robe, and i relish him. but most of them yeah. 

it took me a while to get my head around how the civil system works and figure out what 'the judicial' starting position must be mentally. i've kind of taken a few things from them to put into practice in my normal life (lite version), but don't think i'd want to do it. too many things to keep track of, too much minutiae, and if it was me i would probably die of accumulated curiosity about what happened next once the decision was down. things that do match the intj temperament include:


staying out of it
getting to the point
neutrality (kind of)
attention to detail

things that would certainly not:


drama
not being able to check out of a royal shit show
continued courtesy when people _won't_ get to the point
reading people. i do do it and i make my own life decisions based on it, but i would not like to make someone else's.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

ESTJs wouldn't be a good fit since they're too results oriented.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Omg no.
I like to stay grey. I can’t stand opinion based subjects where I’d have to sentence people. I’m not offended. But you really think STPs would want to decide someone’s punishment? Good gawd. I mean sure small claims court. But like larger shit, no thank you. My Ti would be all sorts of fucked up 🤣



Force Majeure said:


> Any type would judge differently.
> INFJ would make a good lawyer, INTP the most neutral judge.
> INTJ would make remarkable good judges, but wouldn't like the job.
> SP's mostly make up a lot of judges since they like that type of power.
> ...


----------



## CindyKick (Feb 2, 2021)

In general, INFJ would make a good lawyer. However, I think he'd have been a paralegal, too, and even a perfect one. In fact, a lawyer or a legal assistant doesn't have as many rights as a lawyer. For example, a legal assistant isn't allowed to represent clients in court or engage in other "legal practices." If u wanna become a lawyer or assistant, u need to choose the right institution and pass certification. My friend has an INFJ and came through https://www.vocationaltraininghq.com/how-to-become/paralegal/, where he received his diploma. He immediately found a job because he was helped in this. Although he is a lawyer's assistant, he earns good money.


----------



## Mauxreen (10 mo ago)

mia-me said:


> ISTJs because law is all about the letter of the word and precedence.


I used to think that law was all about the letter of the word and precedence until I took some legal classes and learned how open to interpretation (while considering the many variables of each unique case) law really is. In summation, it's more about the spirit of the law than the letter. 
In light of the above, I'd probably want an INFJ as my judge. They tend to be very patient and deliberate with considering all sides of a story, while also adhering to a (usually) sound, healthy sense of human morality.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

ENTJ


----------

